# [solved] thunderbird/sunbird compiled nicht

## Romses

Hallo

Seit kurzem habe ich das Problem, dass sich weder Mozilla-thunderbird, noch mozilla-sunbird compilieren lassen.

thunderbird:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=pentium-m -Wno-return-type -w -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O2 -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN:$ORIGIN/..' -Wl,-h,librdf.so -o librdf.so  nsRDFModule.o      -Wl,-rpath,'$ORIGIN:$ORIGIN/..'  -Wl,--whole-archive ../../dist/lib/librdfbase_s.a ../../dist/lib/librdfdatasource_s.a ../../dist/lib/librdfutil_s.a  -Wl,--no-whole-archive -L../../dist/bin -L../../dist/lib  ../../dist/lib/libunicharutil_s.a -L../../dist/bin -lxpcom -lxpcom_core  -L../../dist/bin -Wl,-R/usr/lib/nspr -L/usr/lib/nspr -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl  -Wl,--version-script -Wl,../../build/unix/gnu-ld-scripts/components-version-script -Wl,-Bsymbolic -ldl -lm    

nsRDFModule.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

gmake[3]: *** [librdf.so] Fehler 1

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14/work/mozilla/rdf/build'

gmake[2]: *** [libs] Fehler 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14/work/mozilla/rdf'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_9] Fehler 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3160:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

mozilla-sunbird:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DGENTOO_NSPLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nsplugins\" -DGENTOO_NSBROWSER_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins\"  -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=pentium-m -Wno-return-type -w -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O2 -fPIC -shared -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-h,libcaps.so -o libcaps.so  nsPrincipal.o nsSystemPrincipal.o nsJSPrincipals.o nsScriptSecurityManager.o nsSecurityManagerFactory.o       -L../../dist/bin -L../../dist/lib -lz  -L../../dist/bin -lmozjs -L../../dist/bin -lxpcom -lxpcom_core  -L../../dist/bin -Wl,-R/usr/lib/nspr -L/usr/lib/nspr -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl  -Wl,--version-script -Wl,../../build/unix/gnu-ld-scripts/components-version-script -Wl,-Bsymbolic -ldl -lm    

nsScriptSecurityManager.o: file not recognized: File format not recognized

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

gmake[3]: *** [libcaps.so] Fehler 1

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.8/work/mozilla/caps/src'

gmake[2]: *** [libs] Fehler 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.8/work/mozilla/caps'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_9] Fehler 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.8/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3163:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake ${jobs} || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/mozilla-sunbird-0.8/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5600 @ 1.83GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 30 Jun 2008 07:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 arts avi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdread fortran g77 gdbm gif glitz gpm gps gtk hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 irmc isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg madwifi midi mikmod mmx mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 readline reflection samba sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg tcpd unicode usb userlocales vorbis vram wifi win32codecs x86 xorg xosd xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

was mache ich falsch?

Gruß RomsesLast edited by Romses on Tue Jul 01, 2008 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Probier es mal ohne ccache.

----------

## Romses

Danke, das hat zumindest schon mal beim thunderbird geholfen, sunbird compiliert noch.

ich war mir garnicht mehr bewusst, dass ich noch ccache verwendet habe.

Gruß Romses

----------

## Romses

 *Romses wrote:*   

> Danke, das hat zumindest schon mal beim thunderbird geholfen, sunbird compiliert noch.
> 
> ich war mir garnicht mehr bewusst, dass ich noch ccache verwendet habe.
> 
> Gruß Romses

 

edit:

Sunbird hat nun auch geklappt

----------

